# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #171

## johnc4510

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue #171 for the week November 29th - December 5th, 2009. In this issue we cover: Renewed call for nominees - IRC Council, 2009 Ubuntu Server Edition user survey, UDS Lucid - Kernel Summary, An interview with Daniel Holbach, Jono Bacon: Lernid, A selection of easy merges from the Ubuntu Server Team, Finksburg, Maryland Tour, Ubuntu Party Toulouse 2009, Getting the most from bug mail, The Planet: Daniel Holbach, Matthew Helmke, Ara Pulido, & Jonathan Riddell, Forensic Cop Journal: Ubuntu Forensic, Ubuntu CE 6.0 Beta Brings Dansguardian Fix, Meeting Summaries: November 2009, and much, much more!

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers: We are trying a new way of linking to our translations pages. Please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*In This Issue*

Renewed call for nominees - IRC Council2009 Ubuntu Server Edition user surveyUDS Lucid - Kernel SummaryAn interview with Daniel HolbachJono Bacon: LernidA selection of easy merges from the Ubuntu Server TeamUbuntu StatsFinksburg, Maryland TourUbuntu Party Toulouse 2009Getting the most from bug mailThe Planet: Daniel Holbach, Matthew Helmke, Ara Pulido, & Jonathan RiddellIn the Press & BlogosphereForensic Cop Journal: Ubuntu ForensicUbuntu CE 6.0 Beta Brings Dansguardian FixMeeting Summaries: November 2009Upcoming Meetings and EventsUpcoming Meetings & EventsUpdates & Security

*General Community News*

*Renewed call for nominees - IRC Council*

Matthew East, in his email the the Ubuntu -irc list (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000717.html) is renewing the call to the Ubuntu Community for nominations to the IRC Council.

As Matthew writes in his email: "The Community Council would like to renew the call for nominations for the staffing of the IRC Council. The IRC Council consists of five members and three seats are currently vacant. The Community Council will be working closely with the IRC Council over the coming 6-12 months and it is an exciting time for the IRC community. We would really like to see some more nominees come forward with a passion for improving governance and user experience in our IRC channels, which are essential resources in the Ubuntu community as a whole."

As the email posting on The Fridge notes, Matthew's email contains all the information you need to know about the IRC Council, how to nominate yourself, or encourage someone else, and  their governance expectations.

Please read The Fridge Article or Matthew's email, and if you or someone you know would be the perfect candidate for the IRCC, then encourage them to follow the instructions listed and go for it. Remember nominations are only open until Friday December 11, 2009.

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1945

*2009 Ubuntu Server Edition user survey*

The Ubuntu Server Team wants to know how you use Ubuntu Server Edition in day-to-day operations to help the team prioritize the support and development of the product.  This is the second edition of this initiative which was first introduced in 2008.

In an effort to better understand, support and further the Ubuntu Server Edition we would like to ask you to take this survey which should take between 15 to 30 minutes to complete. The information provided will help us determine where we can improve support, where to add additional resources and to generate a better understanding of the community which we work within.

Please note that this survey is being conducted by the Ubuntu Server Team community together with the Canonical Product Management. Information about the team is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/

To take the survey, please go to http://survey.ubuntu.com/

http://blog.canonical.com/?p=302

*UDS Lucid - Kernel Summary*

UDS Lucid was a busy time for the Kernel Team. They chose a new kernel for the Lucid Lynx release, they reviewed their policies for Stable Updates, reviewed their kernel delta and configuration, and much more. Here is a very brief overview of their decisions for those who are interested.

The primary decision for the kernel team at UDS is to choose the base kernel version for the release. For Lucid this will be 2.6.32. This version has just released providing the maximum stabalization time, it also is expected to be the kernel of choice for long term releases from other distributions. The kernel team will also keep ext4 as their primary filesystem.

They also reviewed their Stable Release Update policy, moving to a more upstream stable branch oriented policy. The team will be taking upstream stable updates for longer and preferring those for Lucid.

The team reviewed their Ubuntu delta, the drivers, and patches they are carrying. They plan to update all of their Ubuntu drivers except for drbd. drbd is primarily consumed by the server team and they use a dkms module to get a more up to date version. On the patch side they have identified a number of redundant patches which have been dropped, and a number which should be moved upstream.

The team has decided to experiment with backporting newer kernels onto LTS releases for Lucid. This will involve provision of a kernel from later cycles into Lucid, supported on certified platforms. The policy here is being firmed up now.

For graphics, they chose to enable Radeon Kernel Mode Settings by default and to seriously look at enabling Nouveau for Lucid. This should bring pretty boot to the majority of users.

For those who crave more detail on these and a couple of other key initiatives can find more information at the following wiki page, which they will be keeping up to date with the current state of the union for the kernel. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/UDSLucid

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ke...er/007948.html

*An Interview With Daniel Holbach*

Daniel is a 30 years old, male, still enjoy living in Berlin, Germany. Live together with Murphy, my dog, work for Canonical in Jono Bacons community team. He likes wandering around in the city, reading, all kinds of music, learning languages, good food and lots of other things. I DJ'd every now and then, playing Drum & Bass music, but hasnt for some months now. He grew up having a computer at home, and he always liked toying around with it. He wrote his first program in Basic or Pascal, when he was 11 or 12.

He start with Ubuntu during the Warty release, and like the idea the distro and community were putting forth and soon became an Ubuntu Member. When he joined Canonical he helped out in lots of different areas: he helped Séb with the maintenance of Desktop packages. He also helped with some of the planning for the MOTU team, and was involved in setting up Bug days and the Bug Squad, he even packaged Artwork for some time. He is now more than glad he is part of the Community team, Jonos four horsemen.

Daniel uses Ubuntu exclusively, and some of his best Ubuntu memories include: his first upload to the archive, the first user who thanked him in a bug report for fixing their bug, and when Mark invited him to UDS. If there was one thing he could tell all new Ubuntu users, it would be that it is such a great feeling to realise that you can help out easily and make a difference, not just for your own good, but also for others. Read the entire interview at the link.

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1946

*Jono Bacon: Lernid*

==== Lernid 0.2 Released ====

You can get Lernid from Jono's PPA by running the following commands:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jonobaconsudo apt-get updatesudo apt-get install lernid

This release fixes a bunch of bugs, includes some further layout improvements, and completes the plumbing on the first-cut of the Telepathy driven classroom IRC pane. Lernid has been translated into 27 languages, but we currently have a bug in displaying them. This should be fixed in the next release. Screenshots at the link.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/12/01/...-0-2-released/

==== Lernid Gets Real Events ====

So far, Lernid has merely provided a streamlined interface to the common components in Ubuntu Open Week or Ubuntu Developer Week. Jono has just completed some work which starts bringing unique value to Lernid as a user interface for these events.

Jono has been wanting to have a means of providing a structural representation of events, as opposed to just showing a web page with a HTML table showing the schedule. This seems easy enough: just have a database, but part of the value of Ubuntu Open Week and Ubuntu Developer Week is that a wiki means that we can share the burden of scheduling the event, making corrections and swapping sessions. Wikis are not optimal though, they dont give us the structured information he wanted. Fortunately, he has come up with a better way.

Recently, Jono hacked support into Lernid to read in an iCal calendar for a given event, separate the events out and store them in a way that he could parse into Lernid. He then took this data and converted the times of the events to the local time zone  this solves one of the biggest problems people have with Ubuntu Open Week  understanding what the heck UTC is and calculating the time of the event in their local time zone. Now you can load Lernid and see the list of events with times that make sense to you. Jono is also planning to build in functionality to set an alarm for a given event so that Lernid will pop up a notification bubble then minutes before an event to remind you.

The benefit of using iCal as a backend means that event planners can put together events using any calendaring application, and you can not only get awesome event support in Lernid but also provide a standard iCal feed that people can subscribe to in their calendar apps. When using Google Calendar, working together on events is really simple.

The code is now in Launchpad. Jono is not going to be generating any more packages in the PPA until he has another tested and stable version ready, which will be 0.3. Screenshot at the link.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/12/03/...s-real-events/

==== Lernid Gets Notifications, Browser Updates and Translations ====

Jono has added a bunch of new features this week to Lernid:

Notifications  events that are shown in the event list will now appear in the notification area. A notification bubble will pop up 10 minutes before an event begins to remind you it is starting.

Multiple Browser Pages  the browser view now has a drop-down box where you can select between different pages. This code is now ready for Jono to build in support for an URL to trigger a page load in the browser. This means that when you are watching a session and the session leader mentions an URL, the browser view will automatically update with the page. This provides an opportunity for the session leader to deliver content to that view in near real time: this is a first for these kinds of online learning sessions.

Translations  thanks to a patch from the always awesome David Planella, Lernid now makes use of the growing list of available translations. Lernid in your language: nice!

The code, bugs, translations and more are available in the Launchpad project. https://www.launchpad.net/lernid/ Screenshot at the link.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/12/06/...translations/\

*A selection of easy merges from the Ubuntu Server Team*

Now that UDS has ended one of the tasks Ubuntu developers focus on is merging packages from Debian. As Lucid will be an LTS release, packages from testing (instead of unstable) will be pulled in. Here is a selection of packages from the Ubuntu Server team that look easy to get you started on merges:

rabbitmq-server (main) https://merges.ubuntu.com/r/rabbitmq-server/procmail (main) https://merges.ubuntu.com/p/procmail/libcommons-attributes-java (main) https://merges.ubuntu.com/libc/libco...tributes-java/libaopalliance-java (main) https://merges.ubuntu.com/liba/libaopalliance-java/jruby1.2 (main) https://merges.ubuntu.com/j/jruby1.2/hsqldb (main) https://merges.ubuntu.com/h/hsqldb/facter (main) https://merges.ubuntu.com/f/facter/corosync (main) https://merges.ubuntu.com/c/corosync/aide (main) https://merges.ubuntu.com/a/aide/strongswan (universe) https://merges.ubuntu.com/s/strongswan/setools (universe) https://merges.ubuntu.com/s/setools/ldapscripts (universe) https://merges.ubuntu.com/l/ldapscripts/heimdal (universe) https://merges.ubuntu.com/h/heimdal/glassfish (universe) https://merges.ubuntu.com/g/glassfish/boinc (universe) https://merges.ubuntu.com/b/boinc/

Some merges may already have been done. Other may turn out to be sync requests. And if you run out of packages to merge you can just head over to Merge-O-Matic to get the full list of packages waiting for your merging skills!

http://ubuntuserver.wordpress.com/20...u-server-team/

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (76393) +284 over last weekCritical (33) +/-0 over last weekUnconfirmed (39490) +59 over last weekUnassigned (66956) +205 over last weekAll bugs ever reported (354516) +1839 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Karmic*

 1. Spanish (12876) -281 over last week
 2. Brazilian Portuguese (45551) -25 over last week
 3. French (45970) -91 over last week
 4. Swedish (64247) -913 over last week
 5. English (United Kingdom) (71916) -1219 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Improve the height of the panel - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22822/Show logged in users in indicator applet to switch users more efficiently - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22827/Make the upgrade in the update manager more user friendly - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22711/Time and Date is hard to tell if it is synced to a ntp server - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22712/Add medibuntu repository by default and uncheck the box - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22741/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*Finksburg, Maryland Tour*

The Ubuntu Maryland team went on the road last Saturday and landed at the Finksburg Library. Events of the day included:

Demo machines to get a feel and demo of UbuntuPresentation discussing what Ubuntu is and how you can benefit from itFree Software CDs to take Ubuntu home with youBring a flash drive with 1Gig of free space and we'll set you up with a LiveUSB version of Karmic Koala!Meeting some new friends!

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarylandTeam...Tour/Finksburg

*Ubuntu Party Toulouse 2009*

Original article and PDF's in French

The server market is certainly the least known to computer users. Yet most companies with more than 1,000 employees use, among others, Linux servers. Over half the websites that we use every day use Linux. This conference aims to explain how Linux has became, in ten years, one of the most widely used operating systems on servers, what are the most common uses, and how free software is now on almost all servers.

The Ubuntu Party in Toulouse had two conferences. Here are the slide presentations: The use of Linux and Free Software in the server domain: http://nicolas.barcet.com/drupal/fil...20UP%20TLS.pdf

Founded in 2004, Ubuntu is a Linux distribution more widespread on the personal computer and is pushing to become as well known on servers. This conference aims to:

Briefly trace the history of Ubuntu

Explain how the community

Describe the interaction between the community and Canonical

Give some ideas on how everyone can contribute to Ubuntu

Provide some pillars of its future development

Presentation of the Ubuntu project (jointly with Christopher Sauthier, chairman of Ubuntu-uk and leader goal-free) http://nicolas.barcet.com/drupal/fil...20UP%20TLS.pdf

Some pictures are now on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nbarcet...7622821502927/

http://nicolas.barcet.com/drupal/fr/...-toulouse-2009

*Launchpad News*

*Getting the most from bug mail*

If youve reported, commented on or subscribed to a bug in Launchpad, youll have seen Launchpads bug mail. Its probably the easiest way to stay up to date with the bugs that interest you and there are a few things you can do to get the most out of it.

If you dont read anything else

Probably the best thing you can do to make bug mail useful is to ensure you only get the bug mail that interests you.

Launchpad makes the reasonable assumption that, if you report, comment on or subscribe to a bug, youre interested in that bug. So, itll send you email updates when:

* someone changes the status, importance or targeting of the bug
* someone makes a comment on the bug.

If you find youre no longer interested in a particular bug, check for an unsubscribe link in the footer of the bug mail. You can also visit your own bug page to check which individual bugs youre subscribed to. https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me

If you dont see an unsubscribe link, it means that youre not subscribed directly. Instead, youre receiving the bug mail because either:

youre a member of a team thats subscribed to the bugyouve previously subscribed to receive all bug mail associated with a particular distro, project or part thereof.

So, what do you do?

Youre subscribed to all bugs associated with a distro or project

At the bottom of the bug mail is a link to the bugs page in Launchpad, along with a short explanation as to why youre receiving the bug mail. If youre subscribed to all the bugs associated with Launchpad, for example, it might say:

You received this bug notification because you are subscribed to Launchpad itself

These bulk subscriptions do not show up on your bug page. Instead, you need to visit the distro, project or series bug page and follow the Subscribe to bug mail link, where youll be able to unsubscribe. https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me

A team youre in is subscribed to the bug

Similarly, if youre subscribed to a bug indirectly through your membership of a team, the bug mail footer message will tell you which team. You now have two options to stop receiving the bug mail:

leave the teamif youre absolutely certain your team-mates will be happy, unsubscribe the team from that bug, by following the link to the bugs Launchpad page.

Of course, there is another way that isnt as drastic as either of those two options: instead of unsubscribing, filter the bug mail to a dedicated folder.

Filtering bug mail

Most mail clients can filter your incoming mail based on certain elements, such as text in the subject line, certain mail headers and so on. Launchpad makes it easy to filter bug mail.

The most obvious thing you can use to filter your bug mail is the subject line: Launchpad adds the bug number to the start of each bug mails subject, such as:

[Bug 123456] Add some whatsits to the doodah

The footer, which explains the reason for your receiving the bug mail, can also be handy. Similarly, Launchpad adds an X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: header to each bug mail, which you can use to filter the bug mail.

Matt Nuzum wrote an excellent guide to filtering Launchpad bug mail. Its aimed at Gmail users but you can tailor it to your own mail client. http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracki...hpad-bug-email

Duplicate bugs

If youre subscribed to bug A and someone marks bug A as a duplicate of bug B, Launchpad automatically subscribes you to bug B. You can always follow the unsubscribe link in the mail footer.

Two-way bug communication

Before I go, I should mention that bug mail is not just a one-way conversation. You can report, comment on and alter bugs entirely by email. Its quick and really easy. Take a look at our guide. https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface

Dont forget that if you reply to bug mail, your entire email will be published as a public bug comment on Launchpad. So, remove those phone numbers from your email signature if you dont want them to be public!

http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracki...-from-bug-mail

*The Planet*

*Daniel Holbach: Ubuntu Membership - debunking myths*

One thing I really like about Ubuntu is that all kinds of contributions to Ubuntu are valued and recognised through Ubuntu membership. We have several hundreds of Ubuntu members already who have all kinds of backgrounds and all kinds of different areas of expertise. They are united by having made significant and sustained contributions to Ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership

There are a number of myths about Ubuntu membership that we want to debunk. If you come across somebody whos uncertain about Ubuntu membership, tell them:

ALL kinds of contributions are welcome, not only technical contributions.Launchpad Karma, number of uploads, etc. CAN be a determining factor, but they dont need to be.There is no strict time limit for having been around <n> years before being able to apply.Apart from the Regional Membership Boards, the Edubuntu Council, MOTU Council and Kubuntu Council approve membership too.Endorsements of fellow team members are important. Be a team player.If youre unsure if your contributions are significant and sustained, ask your team mates.Read the Membership documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership

Together with the RMBs the CC just did a number of changes to the Membership document, I hope its much clearer now.

http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=540

*Matthew Helmke: Ubuntu Membership Myths Debunked*

As a member of the Ubuntu Regional Membership Board for Europe, the Middle East, and Africa, I thought I would help him (Daniel Holbach) out a bit.

As far as I am concerned, the most important factors for applicants are these:

Follow directions when creating your wiki page and put all the requested information on it to make it as easy as possible for the membership board to know what you have been doing, how, and with whom.

Get as many testimonials from others involved in those activities. If you have few or no testimonials, or if they are only marginally positive, this will hurt your application. We want to hear from people who are involved in the same project because we know they are best able to judge the quality of your contributions. If no one knows you, at least by name or nickname, then you havent been involved long enough or done enough for official membership in the community to be granted reasonablygive it a little more time and keep up the good work.

http://matthewhelmke.net/2009/12/04/...yths-debunked/

*Ara Pulido: Lucid Alpha 1 is coming to town!*

Next Thursday, December 10th, Lucid Lynx Alpha 1 is going to be released.We will be spending next week testing the ISOs and coordinating efforts in #ubuntu-testing Freenode IRC channel. http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2...sting-tracker/

If you are planning to help with the testing, start syncing your Lucid images now, to avoid network bottlenecks and last minute hurries. To sync your images, you can use the rsync URLS at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com, or use Steves Beatties script that do all the work for you. http://go2.wordpress.com/?id=725X134...tu-test-iso.py

Lucid knows when youve been bad or good, so be good for goodness sake! (and help us testing the candidate images)

http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2...oming-to-town/

*Jonathan Riddell: Kubuntu Lucid LTS is on its way*

At the Ubuntu Developer Summit, Kubuntu contributors discussed the next six months in the world's finest KDE distribution. The Lucid Lynx will be a Long Term Support edition and it's exciting that KDE 4 is now at a stage of maturity where this will be possible to do for the first time. LTS means fixing, completing and assuring over and above any new features. So what's in store? Read the specifications for full details here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs You can find more specific information at the link along with pictures of the Kubuntu contributors at UDS.

http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4110

*In The Press*

*First look at Kubuntu Netbook Edition 9.10 Technology Preview and the KDE Plasma-Netbook 4.4 interface*

Caitlyn Martin of Distro Watch guesses that by now almost anyone who keeps up with Ubuntu knows about the Ubuntu Netbook Edition. What many people are not aware of is that there is now a Kubuntu Netbook Edition and an Ubuntu Moblin Remix in development as well. By the time Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx" is released next April netbook users will have three Ubuntu variants customized for their smaller systems. From Martin's experience playing with it, Kubuntu Netbook Edition 9.10 really is incomplete. Despite the missing functionality and a few bugs it's pretty easy to see just how promising the Plasma-Netbook 4.4 desktop is. Martin was also pleasantly surprised that most of the issues fall into the category of inconveniences, not show-stopping problems. It's really surprising just how usable this pre-alpha development code already is.

http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20091130

*Five Years of Ubuntu*

Christer Edwards of Packt Publishing outlines some of the things Ubuntu has brought to the Linux world, and what a major impact it has had in such a short amount of time. He has been using Ubuntu nearly that entire time, having joined the fun with the 5.04 release. Edwards says that if there is any one word that could sum up Ubuntu, it would be Community. Nearly everyone Edwards has met through Ubuntu in the last five years cites the community as the single major reason for their use. In many aspects, Ubuntu is technically equal to its competitors, but nowhere else will you find the same level of community support.

http://www.packtpub.com/five-years-of-ubuntu/

*'Ubuntu Needs a Longer Release Schedule!'*

LinuxPlanet's Carla Schroder recognizes that the popular Ubuntu Linux's six-month release schedule keeps it in the public eye; every release is greeted with a barrage of news, reviews, praise, and complaints. It seems the last few releases have generated an increasing number of cries for longer release schedules, that six months is too short and results in too many bugs. Mark Shuttleworth discussed at length the importance and benefits of a short release cycle in his Linuxcon keynote: it generates excitement and keeps contributors motivated. And it follows the long-standing principles of "many eyes make all bugs shallow" and "release early, release often." Schroder decided to go to the source and ask Jono Bacon, the Ubuntu Community Manager, to explain the Ubuntu release cycle and clarify some of the whys and wherefores. Follow the link to see what they discussed.

http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/6918/1/

*Ubuntu X.org Guru Calls for Desktop Help*

Kristian Kissling of Linux Magazine tells us that Bryce Harrington is agonizing over the non-trivial task of delivering a working X server for Ubuntu. On the Ubuntu desktop mailing list he speaks of a flood of bug reports and appeals to improving the situation. The X server must ideally cooperate with with open and closed ATI, NVIDIA and Intel cards, but not forget those from smaller providers, a fact that becomes most noticeable to users when they're sitting in front of blank screens instead of the desktop. The call for help from Ubuntu users keeps coming to Harrington as bug reports on Launchpad. Now Harrington is calling for help himself. His graph of bug reports for Karmic Koala in recent weeks "literally went off the chart," which prompted him to recommend concrete steps to avoid future X.org problems. Follow the link to read more.

http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online...r-Desktop-Help

*Nouveau DRM Getting Pulled Into Lucid Soon*

Phoronix's Michael Larabel states that a week ago he found out that Nouveau would be pulled into Ubuntu 10.04 as the default NVIDIA graphics driver replacing the current open-source NVIDIA driver mess that is known as xf86-video-nv. A meeting was held on November 30th on IRC regarding Nouveau in Ubuntu's kernel, and with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS planning to ship with the Linux 2.6.32 kernel, which has no support for Nouveau, it's to be decided what DRM code to back-port into this Ubuntu kernel. Also being decided is whether to pull in all of the Nouveau code now and then pull in a more recent DRM snapshot when the Ubuntu 10.04 release nears, or whether to just selectively pull in new patches. Whatever the case, the first alpha freeze for Ubuntu Lucid is happening next week so expect some Nouveau DRM code to get pulled in shortly so that it will be present for Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 1.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=Nzc1Mg

*Ubuntu 10.04 May Backport Newer Kernels*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix tells us that the Ubuntu kernel team has written a message on the Ubuntu announcement mailing list in which they lay out the kernel summary for Ubuntu Lucid. In this message the kernel team confirms that Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (the "Lucid Lynx") will indeed be shipping with the just-released Linux 2.6.32 kernel. By the time Ubuntu 10.04 rolls around in April, the Linux 2.6.33 kernel will have been released and the Linux 2.6.34 kernel will be in development, but the Ubuntu developers have decided to stick it out with the 2.6.32 kernel for a maximum stabilization period, especially since this is a Long-Term Support release. An interesting piece of news did come out of this message and that is the Ubuntu kernel team may end up back-porting newer kernels into Ubuntu Lucid. They will experiment with bringing kernels from newer Ubuntu releases (i.e. Ubuntu 10.10 and Ubuntu 11.04) back to the Lucid package repository.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=Nzc3MA

*Ubuntu's B-Sides: Alternative Apps*

Ubuntu User's Kristian Kissling tells us that in his blog, Canonical coworker Jorge O. Castro announces his so-called "b-sides" of Ubuntu, software that didn't make it into Ubuntu's standard installation. Such "b-sides" will now be available for Ubuntu. Castro together with Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre assembled a PPA for these "killer Bs" that provide a selection of programs that Castro considers needing to be "classy" but couldn't be included in the standard installation due to CD space considerations. A metapackage called b-sides would load the bundle of software. Castro provided a b-sides list that includes OpenOffice, GNOME Do, Gwibber, Jokosher, Miro, Inkscape, gimp-data-extras and GNOME Scan. To install the apps, Ubuntu users can update their systems' software sources with the PPA and install the b-sides package.

http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/News/U...ternative-Apps

*In The Blogosphere*

*Eucalyptus: Boosting Ubuntus Cloud Efforts?*

Matt Weinberger, WorksWithU, in this article talks about Eucalyptus - "Elastic Utility Computing Architecture for Linking Your Programs to Useful Systems." Weinberger states that "For the Ubuntu cloud strategy to succeed, Canonical is going to need a big assist from Eucalyptus Systems"  Weinberger asks "who exactly is Eucalyptus and is the company making progress with its own cloud efforts?" In this article he explains the company behind Eucalyptus and what efforts are being made to improve Eucalyptus.  They questions which Weinberger is still exploring in  "Who's Using Eucalyptus?" and "Are any businesses deploying Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud?"  If you have a curiosity about Eucalyptus then check out this article there just might be a few facts that surprise you in there.

http://www.workswithu.com/2009/11/29...cloud-efforts/

*Ubuntu 9.10: The Karmic Koala Benchmarked And Reviewed*

This in depth article by Adam Overa with tom's hardware goes over 14 points he has benchmarked and reviewed in his installation and use of Ubuntu 9.10  He includes screen shots and write ups on each of the flowing points.

 1. Introduction
 2. Test Systems And, Uh Ok, Problems Already
 3. What's New in 9.10
 4. Software Updates and Upgrades
 5. Ubuntu One Cloud Computing
 6. Ubuntu Software Center
 7. An Extreme Make-Over
 8. Botched Surgery
 9. Ubuntu Netbook Remix
 10. Benchmark Results: Boot, Install, Copy, Compress
 11. Benchmark Results: Render, Lame, Gaming
 12. Benmark Results: Synthetics
 13. Conclusion
 14. More on this topic

There is no question about it: 9.10 is an ambitious release for Ubuntu. There are more new features and changes to previous defaults than any other previous version. With the tight integration of Ubuntu One, Tomboy Notes, Evolution, and Empathy, along with the new theming elements, one can begin to see Ubuntu becoming its own animal and not just another slight variation of Linux with GNOME. He'll give Canonical a ten for design, but he has to give it a zero for execution. If 8.10 was a fail, 9.10 is an epic one.

Whenever a Linux distribution gains a large following and begins to see mainstream attention, it can no longer afford to have a marred product launch. Canonical, by launching a new version of Ubuntu every six months, has made the risk of a failed launch even more fatal. Most users who have a bad experience with 9.10 will most likely not try it again, even if many of the issues are eventually resolved.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...oala,2484.html

*Could Ubuntu get enterprises to finally embrace the cloud?*

David Linthicum author, and InfoWorld's Cloud Computing Reporter, takes a moment to talk about the possibilities on Ubuntu getting enterprises to embrace the cloud.
"Ubuntu's ability to act as a gateway between on-premise IT and multiple clouds, using technology you probably already know, provides a much-need baby step for IT"  Linthicum discusses Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC) in relation to private clouds and existing  platforms.  You can also follow the links in this article to get some no-nonsense explanations and advice on how to take advantage of cloud computing.  Linthicum also discusses what is meant by cloud-heavy and cloud-light.  If you are "considering cloud computing in a larger enterprise architecture context then this article with all the links is just for you.

http://www.infoworld.com/d/cloud-com...race-cloud-303

*In Other News*

*Forensic Cop Journal: Ubuntu Forensic*

In an Article written by Muhammad Nuh Al-Azhar, a forensic police officer, explains Ubuntu Forensic as  the use of Ubuntu for digital forensic purposes.  The forensic tools it provides are broad but it also provides anti-forensic and cracking tools. He talks about the differences in using Ubuntu and MS Windows forensic tools applications. Muhammad, wrote this journal to broaden the forensic view among the professionals in in his field. He even points out that Ubuntu gives stronger results than those of MS Windows applications.The whole article is a fascinating look in to another area that Ubuntu is being used - this time in the field of forensics. Muhammad goes into what the analyst can now do using Ubuntu and even list the tools used  in digital forensics analysis. If you have passion for the way Ubuntu us being used to help stop crime, digital forensic analysis, or you just like thrust for more information on the forward progression and Open Source applications and how they are being used  then this is a must read.
http://forensiccop.blogspot.com/2009...-forensic.html

*Ubuntu CE 6.0 Beta Brings Dansguardian Fix*

In an Article posted by beginlunix, the discussion turns to Parental control.  If that is something that is important to you the Ubuntu CE (Christian Edition) 6.0 beta may have some answers for you. According to the article Ubuntu CE 6.0 beta released on Dec 3, 2009, includes a working version on Dansguardian (and internet filtering application).  This article list some new features in Ubuntu CE as:

having a server editiondesktop version available in both 32 and 64 bitchanges in e-sword installerDansguardian gui improvements make internet and filer sharing easier

The Ubuntu CE version is said to operate very much like Ubuntu their are a few differences in the desktop look, but according to the article still retain that Ubuntu feel.
The focus of this article though is working parental control ability for those parents (or anyone working with kids) to have the ability to filter *easily* what get through on their computers.
The writer discusses complete with screenshots the experience installing Ubuntu CE and setting up Dansguardian.  Parental control is a topic being discussed on several fronts in the Ubuntu Community.  If Parental Control is on your mind don't pass up the opportunity to read this article in full.

http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2009...nsguardian-fi/

*Meeting Summaries: November 2009*

==== MOTU Council ====

Meeting 2009-11-13:Mackenzie Morgan was voted into the MOTU team.Charlie Smotherman was recommended for upload rights for Quickplay, Upnp-Inspector and Pylirc.David Henningsson was voted into the Contributing Developers team.

Meeting 2009-11-26:Evan Broder joined the MOTU team.Alberto Milone was recommended for Core-Dev.Adrian Perez was recommended for upload rights for azureus, eclipse and swt-gtk.

==== Technical Board ====

Technical Board meeting, 2009-11-03Review actions from last meetingjono to finalise DMB: discussions have been documented, the new MOTU-preservation movement may add to it but it's under way and documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoardKeybuk to drive units policy to completion and vote by e-mail: no new informationcjwatson to drive vote on Archive Reorg rights for ubuntu-desktop and mythbuntu in email: deferredsmoser to formulate ARI / AKI / AMI update policy, and work on system to find right root filesystem: done.
   ACTION: Scott Moser to continue working on a system to find the right root filesystem

Archive reorganization:A DMB meeting was held which made progress unblocking some issues.MC have expressed a desire to retain MOTU in some form
      [ACTION] sabdfl will engage with MC

Python packaging in Debian and UbuntuSteve McIntyre and sabdfl discussed convening TB and DTC to see if consensus can be reachedTB agrees to participate
      [ACTION] sabdfl will draft invitation with steve mcintyre

Community Bugs: none this week

Next meeting: pitti to chair

Technical Board meeting, 2009-11-17:Archive reorganization:Upload delegation for ubuntu-desktop: Approved[ACTION]: Martin to talk to Jonathan about making DMB an admin of kubuntu-dev (done now), and to announce new members to devel-permissions@ and kubuntu team list[ACTION] Martin to talk to Mario about adding DMB as admin of ~mythbuntu-dev and add wiki page about new member procedureUpload delegation for ubuntu-desktop: ApprovedUpload delegation for kubuntu-dev: Approved pending fixes from aboveUpload delegation for mythbubuntu-dev: Approved pending fixes from above[ACTION] Colin to document edit_acl invocation for setting team upload delegation[ACTION] Colin to implement delegations for these three teams after above fixes

Units Policy:[ACTION] Scott to redraft Units policy to address Scott's and Matt's concerns and clean up language

Change of Ubuntu Translations permission policy: approved; Martin changed the permissions on Launchpad and asked David Planella to announce to -translators@.

10.04 LTS release plan:updated wiki page to point out that different products might have different LTS statesLTS status for Kubuntu 10.04 is currently being discussed at UDSIn the future we will clearly announce which products have which LTS status at the beginning of the cycle, so that developers and customers can plan better

Ubuntu Licensing Policy:[ACTION] Colin to clarify trademark/license distinction on licensing policy

Execute Permission Policy:The current policy will not handle all potential cases, such as OO.o macros or application cases which we are unaware ofColin: we should point out an alternative approach instead of just saying "No"current impact: kill GNOME desktop "do you want to run it anyway?" question, remove a few MIME handlersTo be continued in the next meeting

https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UpdatesPolicy: deferred, out of time

DMB items: deferred, out of time; [ACTION] Martin to announce DMB meeting next week

Check on community bugs: None

Chair for next meeting: Kees

==== Asturian Team ====

Conference and Install Party in Uviéu (http://blogs.altuxa.com/tapaponga/ta...-nuvieu.html):

20 November - 19:00: Conference about Ubuntu & Free Software.21 November - 9:00-14:00 and 15:00-21:00: Install Party Ubuntu 9.10.

==== Cameroonian Team ====

The team has been involved in the first edition of BarcampCameroon (http://www.barcampcameroon.org)Some pictures. Overview of the wiki (http://www.flickr.com/photos/44520487@N02/4092020197/)

==== Czech Team ====

Our team took part in LinuxAlt (http://www.linuxalt.cz/) (infomation in Czech only) conference (7th - 8th November).Computer Press (one of the biggest Czech book publishers) published new Ubuntu book - "Ubuntu 9.10 CZ - Guide for Linux Users"288 pages + 2 DVDs; price: 397 CZK (app. 15 EUR); impression: 1500; ISBN: 978-80-251-2826-8http://knihy.cpress.cz/knihy/pocitac...ivatele-linuxuLive meeting in Prague (20th November)Live meeting in Pardubice (13th November)

==== Danish Team ====

Handed out CD in a major shopping mall for the Karmic release.CD Hand-out followed by discussions and early-planning of Lucid release.

==== Irish Team ====

Face to face meet up on Thursday 5th of November with ILUG (http://www.linux.ie/) in the Longstone (http://www.thelongstone.com).Regular Monthly IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IR...ngs/2009-11-10) was held at 8pm Irish time on Tuesday 10th November 2009.Two LoCo events are in the planing stages, Ice skating and Limerick event.A member of our LoCo was recently appointed to the LoCo Council (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil).
 Congratulations to Laura Czajkowski (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/czajkowski) on her appointment.
Two members of the Irish LoCo attended UDS-L  czajkowski and shanepatrickfaganInitiated the Qt on Rails (http://github.com/theirishpenguin/qtonrails-examples) project - currently a research project to see the feasibility of building a Rails based development framework for Kubuntu/KDE/Qt development. Feedback in progress from the KDE-Bindings mailing list.

==== Japanese Team ====

We released Japanese Remix of Ubuntu 9.10.http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/products/J...lized/downloadUbuntu Magazine Japan Vol.2 is going to be released on Nov. 30.http://ascii.asciimw.jp/books/books/...868258-9.shtmlWe attended Open Source Conference Tokyo Fall and held a seminar.https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/OSC2009TokyoFallA member wrote an article of UEC/Eucalyptus.http://www.atmarkit.co.jp/flinux/spe...y/eucalya.html

==== Lithuanian Team ====

Karmic Release Parties in 4 cities (Vilnius, Kaunas, Panevėys, iauliai)Photos: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...id=99285012892Totally rewritten ubuntu.lt web site, migrated all old data:Public face http://www.ubuntu.lt/ (Drupal)Documentation http://www.ubuntu.lt/wiki/ (MediaWiki)Forum http://www.ubuntu.lt/forum/ (phpBB)Development https://launchpad.net/ubuntu.lt

==== Nicaraguan Team ====

2-6/nov.: Organization of Ubuntu Open Week in Spanish (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES) (Semana Ubuntera).09 nov.  : Community survey (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub.../011614.html): Planning for Lucid release cycle.10 nov.  : Interview in radio show Somos Nicas in Radio Universidad (http://ladelcolor.com).12 nov.  : Karmic Release Party (http://www.linuxtour.org/Krp) in the Universidad Centroamericana. Photos here (http://picasaweb.google.com/nacross/Krp)12 nov.  : Meeting with Education Comission, discussion on the development of a national educational distro (http://leogg.wordpress.com/2009/11/1...ols-go-ubuntu/).17 nov.  : Meeting for supporting the organization of mini-Debconf 2010 in Panamá (http://softwarelibre.ca/wiki/MiniDebconf2010/Agenda).20 nov.  : Karmic Release Party (http://linuxtour.org/Pizza-Bash-XI) at the Mansión Teodolinda hotel.20 nov.  : Released roadmap (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/011686.html) for the team during the Lucid Lynx cycle.24 nov.  : Follow up meeting with Education Comission, drafting plan for the development of a national educational distro (http://leogg.wordpress.com/2009/11/2...-in-nicaragua/).24 nov.  : Meeting for supporting the organization of ECSL 2010 in Costa Rica (http://www.softwarelibrecr.org/node/848/).26-28/nov: Members from local team participating giving talks in CGSOL 2009 in Guatemala (http://cgsol.slgt.org/node/21).

==== Romanian Team ====

Karmic Release Party in Targu-Mures http://www.lug-mures.org/2009/11/10/...a-teatru74-ro/Karmic Release Party in Sibiu - http://sblug.ro/stiri/petrecerea-de-...i-de-la-sibiu/

The TeamTeam meetings (http://help.ubuntu.ru/team/meeting/) in working groups.TranslationsKarmic translation, bugfixing, work with upstream.ResourcesWorking on ubuntu.ru portal: redesign and integration of resources.

===== Kuban Team =====

We are distributing Ubuntu 9.10 and 8.04.3 LTS as well as repositories for Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS.We had started preparations for the project of typical automated information management system for business (SMB) based on Ubuntu LTS distributions.There was first meeting (http://kub-ubuntu.beneficium.ru/cont...recha-v-kubgtu) with reps of Innovative Technologies Laboratory of Kuban State Technological University (KSTU).We agreed to start preparations of holding in KSTU an Ubuntu Install Party in December 2009.

===== Saratov Team =====

Ubuntu Russian Remix based on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released: http://linux-saratov.ru/linux/ubuntu...rubuntu-en.php.

==== South African Team ====

Change of leadership: David Rubin has taken over from Jonathan Carter as co-loco team contact. We used launchpads built in vote system. Blogs Jonathan (http://jonathancarter.co.za/2009/11/02/revolution/), David (http://blog.smartcube.co.za/2009/11/...ontact-change/)Release Parties: This year we had 4 release parties across the country. StellenBosch (http://wiki.ubuntu-za.org/Karmic_Rel...y/Stellenbosch), Cape Town (http://wiki.ubuntu-za.org/Karmic_Rel...arty/Cape_Town), Pretoria (http://wiki.ubuntu-za.org/Karmic_Release_Party/Pretoria), Brandfort (http://wiki.ubuntu-za.org/Karmic_Rel...arty/Brandfort)  Repo's were mirrored, ISO's were burnt Stickers (http://blog.smartcube.co.za/2009/05/...badges-for-za/) were handed out. Blogs/Reports (http://jonathancarter.co.za/2009/11/...lease-parties/) Photos (http://photos.jonathancarter.co.za/v...release-party/)

==== Tunisian Team ====

Tunisia Software Freedom Day 2009 ParticipationReport : http://blog.nizarus.org/2009/11/ubun...y-tunisia-2009Ubuntu event in Faculty of Medicine of Tunis: How to take advantage of Ubuntu in Medical Image Processing streamBrief Summary :https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/005509.htmlhttps://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/005524.htmlISET Rades Ubuntu conference & install party day:Brief Summary:https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/005572.htmlhttps://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/005580.htmlhttps://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/005591.htmlhttps://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/005504.html

===== California Team =====

Karmic release parties (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe.../KarmicRelease) or Installfests in San Francisco, Orange, Felton, and BerkeleyMeetings on November 1st (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...s/09November01) and November 15th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...s/09November15) to discuss release party planning, social networking administrative details, meeting time limits, and t-shirt designs (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Shirts)

*Ubuntu Beginners Team*

Ubuntu Beginners Team Meeting 2009-11-04 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings/20091104)Decide to open up Team Report to Focus Groups as a way to keep the rest of the team and the entire Ubuntu community informed about their activities.Agree that members should be required to join the mailing list and that padawans will be strongly encouraged to join the list.Starcraftman (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/starcraft.man) is now the Wiki FG (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Wiki) leadduanedesign (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/duanedesign) is now the lead for the Launchpad FG (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-beginners-launchpad)stlsaint (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stlsaint) joined the Ubuntu Beginners Team. He has been studying servers and virtualization. He frequently gives support in -help, does wiki work, and Launchpad answers.sblunix (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/sblunix) joined the Ubuntu Beginners Team. He is really involved in the Ubuntu community forums. He is also a member of the Wiki FG.Ms_Angel_D (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mrsangeld) joined the Ubuntu Beginners Team. She actively helps people with their installs. She maintains a blog, contributes to the wiki and the forums. She is also founder of the Ubuntu Network (http://myubuntu.ning.com/)Launchpad Focus Group (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-beginners-launchpad)Created a Launchpad Focus Group 'parent' Project (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-beginne...chpad-projects). This project will be used to keep track of all Launchpad FG projects.

*Ubuntu NGO Team*

We had a great discussion about the goals of the team at UDS and there was a lot of interest in it.One of the goals discussed was to separate our activities into "Advocacy", "Documentation" and "technical contributions to Ubuntu" and assign contacts for those activities.Daniel Holbach reworked the wiki to the new structure.

*Ubuntu Women Team*

Hosted 3 Ubuntu Developer Summit sessions on the Project to flesh out Lucid RoadMap (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Roadmaps/Lucid/UbuntuWomen)LoCo Leadership Series (https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.ne...oco-leaderhsip) drafted by Amber Graner handed off to Ubuntu Community Learning Team (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning) at Ubuntu Developer SummitDeveloped project blueprint (https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.ne...-women-project) for Lucid cycleElizabeth Krumbach hosted Ubuntu Open Week session on Women In Open Source - Issues (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/...ic/WIOS_Issues)Mackenzie Morgan hosted Ubuntu Open Week session on Women in Open Source - Encouragement (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/...WIOS_Encourage)Team Meeting on 1 November minutes, log (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20091101)

*Ubuntu Community Learning Project*

Martin Owens (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MartinOwens) and Elizabeth Krumbach (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/lyz) hosted a Ubuntu Developer Summit session on the project based on this blueprint (https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.ne...ng-development)Nigel Babu developing bazaar introdution (https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbab...r-introduction) for contributing material to the project via bzr

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Monday, December 7, 2009*

==== Ubuntu Community Learning Project Meeting ====

Start: 02:00 UTCEnd: 03:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Agenda

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 18:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up.

==== Ubuntu Membership Board - Americas ====

Start: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...Boards/America

*Tuesday, December 8, 2009*

==== Ubuntu Membership Board - Americas ====

End: 01:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...Boards/America

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktopAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

*Wednesday, December 9, 2009*

==== Server Team Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Meeting

==== Foundation Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Ubuntu Women IRC Meeting ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-womenAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Roadmaps/Lucid/UbuntuWomen

*Thursday, December 10, 2009*

==== Ubuntu Java Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

*Friday, December 11, 2009*

==== MC Meeting ====

Start: 08:00 UTCEnd: 09:00 UTCLocation: None listed as of publicationAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== Lucid Weekly Release Meeting ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2009-12-11

*Saturday, December 12, 2009*

None listed as of publication

*Sunday, December 13, 2009*

None listed as of publication

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04 and 9.10*

*Security Updates*

USN-863-1: QEMU vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-863-1USN-864-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-864-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

None Reported

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

zarafa 6.30.5-17485-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012337.htmllinux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 2.6.24-26.43 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012338.htmllinux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 2.6.24.18-26.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012340.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.24 2.6.24-26.34 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012339.htmllinux-meta 2.6.24.26.28 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012341.html

*Ubuntu 8.10 Updates*

pidgin 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...er/009785.htmllinux-restricted-modules 2.6.27-16.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...er/009786.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.27 2.6.27-16.19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...er/009787.htmllinux 2.6.27-16.44 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...er/009788.htmllinux-meta 2.6.27.16.20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...er/009789.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

conduit 0.3.15-1ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/009940.htmlopenafs 1.4.9.dfsg1-0+ubuntu3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/009941.htmllinux-restricted-modules 2.6.28-17.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/009942.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.28 2.6.28-17.19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/009943.htmllinux 2.6.28-17.58 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/009944.htmllinux-meta 2.6.28.17.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/009945.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

openafs 1.4.11+dfsg-1+ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012071.htmlconduit 0.3.16-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012072.htmllinux-firmware 1.26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012073.htmlapp-install-data-partner 12.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012074.htmliriverter 0.16-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012075.htmlmuse 0.8.1a-6.3ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012076.htmltelepathy-gabble 0.8.7-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012077.htmlevolution-indicator 0.2.4-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012078.htmldevicekit-disks 007-2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012079.htmluex 1.0.0.9-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012080.htmlsamba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012081.htmlaccountz-baz 2009.10.27-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012082.htmlevolution-indicator 0.2.4-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012083.htmlrhythmbox 0.12.5-0ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012084.htmlubiquity 2.0.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012085.htmltrac-git 0.0.20090320-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012086.htmlglib2.0 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012087.htmleucalyptus 1.6~bzr931-0ubuntu7.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012088.htmlcompiz 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012089.htmllinux-firmware-nonfree 1.2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012090.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.31 2.6.31-16.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012091.htmllinux 2.6.31-16.52 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012092.htmllinux-meta 2.6.31.16.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012093.html

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

John CrawfordCraig A. EddyDave BushSayak BanerjeeAmber GranerLiraz SiriNathan HandlerAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

 1. CC - Community Council - http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/council
 1. DRM - Direct Rendering Manager.
 1. IRC - Internet Relay Chat.
 1. ISO - International Organization for Standardization. Also, the suffix given to disk images that comply with the conventional Standards format.
 1. LTS - Long Term Support. - Said of a release that will receive support for 3-years/5-years rather than the typical 18 months
 1. MOTU - Master Of The Universe - Developers responsible for the Universe and Multiverse repositories. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
 1. NTP - Network Time Protocol.
 1. PPA - Personal Package Archive - http://help.launchpad.net/PPA
 1. RMB - Regional Membership Board.
 1. UDS - Ubuntu Developer Summit.

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

